# (ask) Faroudja NRS



## adriano (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi guys.. I'm new here..
I have an old Faroudja NRS and I do not know what it does..
I was only a child when my dad bought it..
Now i'm using an 42" LCD TV (HD 1080) and wondering what good can the NRS bring for the LCD..
Anyone can give an enlightment?

Thanx in advance.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The NRS (Native Rate Series) was a 4000 Dollar High End Video Processor. However, it is 10 Years Old and really will not be of much use as it is pre HDMI. Perhaps you could hook it up for Non HD Sources via Component Cables, but 10 years is an eternity in HT and I am afraid aside from looking cool in your AV Rack, it will not offer any performance advantages.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## adriano (Jan 26, 2011)

Well, I guess HD is no longer an expensive tech, isn't it..
I think I'm just gonna put it in my cabinet as a decoration.. Lol..

Thanks a bunch, Jack.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

adriano said:


> Well, I guess HD is no longer an expensive tech, isn't it..
> I think I'm just gonna put it in my cabinet as a decoration.. Lol..
> 
> Thanks a bunch, Jack.


Hello,
The Faroudja NRS really is an attractive design and would look great in your AV Stand provided you have the extra space.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

Most of the NRS series would not accept anything above 480i or 480p so keep that in mind as it will be useless with Blu-Ray or an HD source such as cable or sat unless running a second output strictly for the SD feed.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Moved to Video Processors forum.


----------

